# Tivo Display (Roamio) Question...



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

Can someone advise if there is a display Channel/Time on the Tivo...?? I looked at images (Google)...but dont believe the images are powered on !!!


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

If you mean on the unit itself, only on the Tivo Series 3 OLED.


----------



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

Voodoo22 said:


> If you mean on the unit itself, only on the Tivo Series 3 OLED.


Yes the unit itself...Hmmmm bummer....


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, that's why I hold the s3 in such high esteem. I liked the clock (wished it was brighter) and thought the display of what was recording was kinda neat (more of a novelty than something I needed). I'd like to get a small LED clock to put in my console to take its place (I remember there was a long thread on this forum when the S4 came out and lacked a clock display on what would be a good replacement for it).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, that's why I hold the s3 in such high esteem. I liked the clock (wished it was brighter) and thought the display of what was recording was kinda neat (more of a novelty than something I needed). I'd like to get a small LED clock to put in my console to take its place (I remember there was a long thread on this forum when the S4 came out and lacked a clock display on what would be a good replacement for it).


I just use the TiVo screen clock, works great and tells me if the unit did any re-boots.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just use the TiVo screen clock, works great and tells me if the unit did any re-boots.


Yeah, but you have to find the remote and press a button to see it. Much less convenient than glancing at a display.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

i wish there was a display which would be turned off/on based on settings that would show the time. i'm used to seeing the time on my cablevision boxes. so it's one thing i'm losing out on, but i'm getting so much better of an experience using tivo over the crap hardware CV leases.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, but you have to find the remote and press a button to see it. Much less convenient than glancing at a display.


Two points:

It is only one button, tell me we cannot call that a high level of effort. 

The poster was talking about the on-screen clock that you can enable.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Put a clock in the wall, even easier to glance at.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, but you have to find the remote and press a button to see it. Much less convenient than glancing at a display.


Set up the on-screen clock and you can see it without pressing anything in the upper right corner of your TV screen.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

bearcat2000 said:


> Put a clock in the wall, even easier to glance at.


Now that's thinking outside of the home entertainment center.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I press info when I need to see the time. With a TiVo my remote is either always in my hand, sitting on my lap or shelf right next to me.


----------

